# has anyone seen fear itsself ?



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey hows it going just wondering if anyone has watched any of those shows, it is no longer on tv im going to buy the box set soon, I have seen a few of the episodes and love them ! they were done well ! creepy and all the good stuff.


----------

